# Can I use a Dish Network Dish with DirecTV?



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello, I have a weird question, our company just aquired a new building and it has a Dish Network dish on the roof that goes to a multiplexer and then on to four rooms. No receivers were left behind.

We use DirecTV in all our buildings and I was wondering if I aim the Dish Network dish at the DirecTV sat in the sky and use a DirecTV receiver, will it work? is the LNB basically the same? If not can I just replace the LNB and use the same round dish?

Thanks!

Trey


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

The 2x4 multiplexer says it's a 41-2150 Hz (something like that). Will that work with DirecTV as well?

Thanks.....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Honestly... I don't think so... it is possible... 

But at a minimum you will have to replace the LNB assembly, and the multiswitch.

You might be best off just calling DirecTV and see if they will swap the dish with one of theirs.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

You should be able to, a few years back you could take the label off of the Dish LNB and it said DirecTV underneath...that's back when I installed though.


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Look at the side of the LNB does it have the letters DP or DPP.If so the answer is
NO!.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

I have a quad legacy lnb on a dish 500, wil this work? or do I need just change the lnb? 

Will the dish dish pick up any better than the regular directv dish?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Frostwolf said:


> I have a quad legacy lnb on a dish 500, wil this work? or do I need just change the lnb?
> 
> Will the dish dish pick up any better than the regular directv dish?


No, it won't work. Dish geometry is not correct to "see" the DirecTV satellites, and the LNB is not compatible.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Where do people get "Multiplexer"? It is multiswitch. I have no idea where people come up with this word.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Quad means it has the Switch built in and the Dishnetwork switch is not compatible with DirecTV. 

Best thing is start over with a new install.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

How did this old thread got resurrected.....

As stated above, Dishpro equipment (denoted with a DP) will not work with Directv.

And it won't work on all birds. Directv uses 101/110/119 on their triple lnb dish
Dish uses 110 and 119 (129 as well if you have a Dish 1000, but that is a DP will not work). Thus you would be pointed at the wrong birds.

The Directv 110W position on SATC only picks up 3 transponders @ 110W - 28, 30 and 32. Special electronics in the Directv 110W lnb convert this down to transponder 8-10-12 and then it is reinserted into the 119W lnb where Directv only uses transponder over 21.

Dish does not do anything similar to that.

So as Tboneit recommended, just start over - if this is still an issue a year later.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> How did this old thread got resurrected.....
> 
> As stated above, Dishpro equipment (denoted with a DP) will not work with Directv.


I didn't want to start a new thread. And I don't have dishpro, I have legacy. Looking at jhon69's answer I wanted to double check.

Swapped out lnb, and dish, its working. Got a signal of 94-95 average without a meter, maybe I can get better, dunno.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

directvfreak said:


> Where do people get "Multiplexer"? It is multiswitch. I have no idea where people come up with this word.


In electronics, a multiplexer is a device that performs multiplexing: it selects one of many analog or digital data sources and outputs that source into a single channel.

Used in telecommunications. You asked.


----------

